# Deworming Pregnant Goat



## hollycow (Nov 8, 2011)

I got a Saanen about a month ago who was apparently bred by a Boer Buck about two months ago.  She is not showing at all and in fact is very skinny.  Her hip bones are protruding.  I have been graining her but I think I should deworm her.  She also has black specks on her skin in her fur, so some kind of mites, I am guessing.  I usually use Ivomec 1% and I think the dosage is 1 ml per 50 lbs orally.  Is it safe to deworm her while possibly pregnant?  She is still active and eating and drinking well.

Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 8, 2011)

That is a low dosage for a goat, It is being recommended to dose with 1cc per 22lbs orally with ivermectin and repeat in 10 days. 

As far as the lice. I use a spray on lice and fly spray. 

I do beleive there are some people on here that are using ivermectin as an injectable for lice.  I am sure they will give you their opinion and dosage on this. 


also, ivermectin doesn't do anything for tapeworms or for coccidiosis, so you may wish to do a fecal to see if ivermectin is the right wormer for you goat at this time. 

Personally if I was going to worm with one wormer I would use safegaurd, at 3 x the label dosage for 3 days in a row. 
And deal with the lice seperatly. Lice can really run an animal down.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 9, 2011)

Most say not to worm5 days pregnant. If she is over that amount then it would be safe. Yes get a fecal before you worm. Just take a fresh sample to the vet, they will run 1 for you usually pretty cheap. then proceed from there. It might be something else.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 9, 2011)

Baby goats develop most of their size in the last 4 wks of pregnancy so she may well be pregnant and just not showing at only 8wks gestation.
And, Saanens can be on the 'supermodel' side of the weight spectram - tall and willowy.  
A good milker is hard to keep weight on, but I'm assuming this doe is dry?  
If not, dry her up ASAP, she needs all the nutrients going to her / fetus now.

Get the fecal and go from there...gotta know what you're fighting before you go out for battle.


----------

